# A Treat for Me!



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I bought myself a new toy today.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Enjoy her! 

I don't know anything about Janome sergers. I have an Elna.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Have fun with it!


----------



## paqcrewmama (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice! Sergers seem so complicated that I've avoided them qnd then periodically wish I had one for certain jobs.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

paqcrewmama said:


> Nice! Sergers seem so complicated that I've avoided them qnd then periodically wish I had one for certain jobs.


I hear ya! I could never justify the expense, but every time I turn around these days, I hear myself saying, "...if only I had a serger..." So, the Hubs loaded me up and took me into town. That was that.

Janome's are very easy to thread. I've actually used one before, just never owned one. I will get her all threaded today, and maybe even do a project or two. I didn't need all the bells and whistles, so I didn't have to drop a lot of money. You can pay as much for a serger as you do for a regular machine if you aren't careful! *ouch*


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

This is the same one I have and love it. It sews so smoothly and is very easy to thread. Just make sure that you keep your machine well cleaned after each use. I also make sure to oil as per the book. I had a Singer before and hated it, now I have this little gem and am a very happy camper.


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice machine. I don't own a serger but I do own a Janome MC9500. It is an embroidery and sewing machine. It is quite the work horse. I have made many things with it including quilts, baby blankets, baby sheets, baby curtains, bibs, outfits, embroidered Christmas items, etc. I have had a lot of fun with it. Have fun with your machine.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I just have to figure out how to fix the tension. The book is in black and white, and I am having a complete mental block. I have big loops on the back....I know it is looper tension....I just can't remember how to adjust properly.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok, please educate the ignorant here, ( that would be me), what is the difference between a serger and a regular sewing machine?
Wife wants a sewing machine, and honestly, I wouldn't mind learning how to use one, but, My Lord, those things are expensive.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

DB I bought my serger to finish edges. It does stitches that look like zig zag and straight stitches together. Uses 3-4-5 threads at a time. Sewing machine does straight stitches, zig zag, decorative stitches all separately. Uses one thread at a time, along with a bobbin. If she will be using in construction of garments, quilts, etc., it would require the use of a sewing machine. A serger is not nearly as versatile as a sewing machine. You can get away with having a sewing machine and not a serger. In MY case, the reverse is not the case. I couldn't live without my sewing machine. But, I make a lot of quilts, purses, clothing, etc.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok, thank you for explaining that to me.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a Janome sewing machine and a Janome serger and just love them! I dont' use the serger as often as the sewing machine but when I need it...I just flat need it and oh, it is a joy to have! Congratulations!!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Ok, please educate the ignorant here, ( that would be me), what is the difference between a serger and a regular sewing machine?
> Wife wants a sewing machine, and honestly, I wouldn't mind learning how to use one, but, My Lord, those things are expensive.


You can get an older, quality sewing machine that will give you a good start and do everything you need starting at about $100.00. If you are interested, we can list the good ones. A new machine that's cheap is usually not worth buying. They have plastic gears and don't last, a good older machine will last forever.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks Molly. I actually started looking on Craigslist today for older machines, and I planned on asking here before ever buying one. I bought her a Brother, don't remember model, at Walmart about 15 years ago for $250.
Biggest piece of junk ever, she ended up giving it away. Wouldn't keep proper tension, the bobbing spool holder thingy kept breaking, etc.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Are you making sure your presser foot is up when threading it? I had a Babylock serger and one of the things in the class was to make sure the needle and presser feet are up when threading.

That even works for sewing machines.

And as all know, I will swear by the Janome brand sewing implements. I expect that will do great for you.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Very COOL!!!!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks, Angie. I will re-thread it today. Had to go out and pull weeds in the garden yesterday....so I shut her down. I know I have to pull the tension release lever when I thread my embroidery machine, so that makes sense!


----------

